# Premier League Odds: 22 Dec - 23 Dec



## goalspy (Dec 17, 2012)

*Wigan vs Arsenal   * 
4.42↓ 
3.62↓ 
1.75↑
*Man City vs Reading *
1.16 
7.28 
12.63
*Newcastle United vs QPR*
2.00↑
3.34↑
3.64↓
*Southampton vs Sunderland* 
1.99↓
3.34↑
3.66↑
*Tottenham vs Stoke	*
1.60↑
3.74↓
5.54↓
*West Brom vs Norwich* 
1.89↑
3.44↑
3.93↓
*West Ham vs Everton	*
2.92↓
3.25↑
2.35↑
*Liverpool vs Fulham	*
1.57↓
3.78↑
5.82↑
*Swansea vs Man United* 
5.45↓
3.81↑
1.59↑
*Chelsea vs Aston Villa*
1.30↓
5.20↑
9.22↑


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 17, 2012)

goalspy said:
			
		

> Download Lastest Odds from here:goalspy.com
> *Wigan vs Arsenal   *
> 4.42↓
> 3.62↓
> ...



Here's what I got.


----------



## goalspy (Dec 19, 2012)

You can know odds trend from here:www.goalspy.com/odds.html


----------



## goalspy (Dec 19, 2012)

up12zzbet said:
			
		

> Here's what I got.



I need describe it clearly. 

The date i offered is avg.odds. Avg.Odds is the average amount of odds by major betting companies offering.


----------



## betzz12 (Dec 20, 2012)

goalspy said:
			
		

> up12zzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are those betting companies? The match is near approaching.


----------



## goalspy (Dec 21, 2012)

New Odds:Update 12:20 19:00
*William Hill*





Wigan vs Arsenal
16/5  3/1  8/11↓  
4.20  4.00  1.72↓

Man City vs Reading	
3/20 13/2 12/1
1.15 7.50 13.00

Newcastle United vs QPR	
EVS 12/5 5/2
2.00 3.40 3.50

Southampton vs Sunderland	
EVS 12/5 5/2
2.00 3.40 3.50

Tottenham vs Stoke	
8/13↑ 14/5 9/2
1.61↑ 3.80 5.50

West Brom vs Norwich	
17/20 13/5 14/5
1.85 3.60 3.80

West Ham vs Everton	
19/10 23/10 13/10
2.90 3.30 2.30

Liverpool vs Fulham	
4/7 14/5 9/2
1.57 3.80 5.50

Swansea vs Man United	
19/5 3/1 8/13↑
4.80 4.00 1.61↑

Chelsea vs Aston Villa	
3/10 4/1 8/1
1.30 5.00 9.00


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 21, 2012)

I see, so those are the latest odds there. Thanks!  I'll check it out also next time.


----------



## goalspy (Dec 22, 2012)

Now, the odds updates frequently, so i will also updated odds histroy trend in excel.
Excel download

Updated: 12/22 9:30AM
*WilliamHill*
Wigan vs Arsenal 
5.00	3.50↑	1.75


----------



## goalspy (Dec 22, 2012)

22 Dec	Wigan vs Arsenal	
WilliamHill
4/1 5/2 3/4
Bet365
5.00 3.60 1.72

22 Dec	Man City vs Reading	
WilliamHill
11/7 13/2 20/1
bet365
1.14 8.00 19.00

22 Dec	Newcastle United vs QPR	
WilliamHill
21/20 11/5 14/5
bet365
2.10 3.25 3.50

22 Dec	Southampton vs Sunderland	
WilliamHill
EVS 11/5 3/1
bet365
2.00 3.50 3.75

22 Dec	Tottenham vs Stoke	
WilliamHill
4/6 23/10 11/2
bet365
1.61 3.60 6.50

22 Dec	West Brom vs Norwich	
WilliamHill
EVS 23/10 14/5
2.00
3.50
3.75
22 Dec	West Ham vs Everton	
WilliamHill
2/1 2/1 8/5
bet365
2.88 3.20 2.50

23 Dec	Liverpool vs Fulham	
WilliamHill
1/2 1/3 6/1
1.44
4.33
7.50
23 Dec	Swansea vs Man United	
WilliamHill
4/1 13/5 7/10
bet365
5.00 3.60 1.70

24 Dec	Chelsea vs Aston Villa	
WilliamHill
4/11 7/2 8/1
bet365
1.33 5.00 8.50


----------



## goalspy (Dec 23, 2012)

updated: 19:13pm

Fractional odds
Swansea vs Man United	
4/1 13/5 7/10
Chelsea vs Aston Villa	
4/11 7/2 8/1

Demical odds
Swansea vs Man United	
5.00 3.60 1.70
Chelsea vs Aston Villa	
1.36 4.50 9.00


----------



## cowsgomoo (Dec 24, 2012)

bloody villa, broke my goals galore multiple


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 26, 2012)

cowsgomoo said:
			
		

> bloody villa, broke my goals galore multiple



I know how it feels bro..


----------

